# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Οδηγός δημιουργίας προσόψεων

## liat

Πολλές φορές στις κατασκευές μας θέλουμε να δώσουμε την όψη που ταιριάζει σε πιο επαγγελματικές δημιουργίες.
Ένα πολύ βασικό στοιχείο είναι η πρόσοψη, που δημιουργεί την μαγεία της πρώτης εντύπωσης.

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος, άλλοι ακριβοί απευθυνόμενοι σε καταστήματα του είδους και άλλοι πιο φθηνοί χρησιμοποιώντας υλικά που έχουμε στο σπίτι.

Για τον οδηγό δανείστηκα τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του συμφορουμίτη και φίλου Μάρκου (elektronio), που προσάρμοσα στα δικά μου μέτρα.

Η όλη ιδέα βασίστηκε στην μέθοδο της πλαστικοποίησης, ενώ τα υλικά για την εργασία είναι:

1. Πλαστικοποιητής
2. Φύλλο πλαστικοποίησης
3. Η εκτύπωση της εικόνας της πρόσοψης
4. Κοπίδι

Αρχικά εκτυπώνουμε την εικόνα μας σε απλή σελίδα κατάλληλου μεγέθους.
Η ποιότητα του χαρτιού και οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις του εκτυπωτή θα καθορίσουν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.



Τοποθετούμε το εκτυπωμένο χαρτί ανάμεσα στα φύλλα πλαστικοποίησης.
Αν θέλουμε να μειώσουμε το πάχος της πρόσοψης, διπλώνουμε το χαρτί ή προσθέτουμε ένα ακόμα (η χρησιμότητα θα φανεί μετά).





Ακολούθως, περνάμε το "σάντουιτς" από τον πλαστικοποιητή. 



Κόβουμε ακριβώς στο περίγραμμα που επιθυμούμε και βλέπουμε ότι από το "σάντουιτς" ζελατίνα-φύλλο χαρτιού-φύλλο χαρτιού-ζελατίνα, απέμεινε η μία πλευρά της ζελατίνας με το ένα φύλλο χαρτιού.





Συνεχίζεται

----------

manolena (01-09-16), 

sakisr (02-09-16)

----------


## liat

Στο προσκήνιο κάνει την εμφάνιση η ταινία διπλής όψης.
Προτιμάμε την λεπτή, εκτός αν άλλοι λόγοι μας κατευθύνουν στη χρήση της αφρώδους ταινίας.



Κολλάμε την μία πλευρά της αυτοκόλλητης ταινίας στο πίσω μέρος της εκτυπωμένης εικόνας, φροντίζοντας να καλυφθεί όλη η επιφάνεια.



Κόβουμε ό,τι περισσεύει και η ολοκληρωμένη πλέον πρόσοψη είναι έτοιμη να πάρει τη θέση της στην προοριζόμενη επιφάνεια.




Καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## jimnaf

UHU Κόλλα Spray για Μακέτες Power 

http://www.plaisio.gr/zografiki-diy/...00Ml-11507.htm

----------

CybEng (02-09-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

jimnaf όλο εκπλήξεις είσαι....πολλά 73
Γιάννο,τις τρύπες με τι τρόπο θα τις ανοίξεις;

----------


## liat

> Γιάννο,τις τρύπες με τι τρόπο θα τις ανοίξεις;



Κώστα είπαμε, με ό,τι έχουμε στο σπίτι μας. Εν προκειμένω, το εργαλείο που ανοίγουμε τρύπες στις ζώνες   :Wink:

----------


## manolena

*+* * 
*
...με προσοχή, και γίνεται τέλειος κύκλος.

----------


## jimnaf

> jimnaf όλο εκπλήξεις είσαι  ....πολλά 73
> Γιάννο,τις τρύπες με τι τρόπο θα τις ανοίξεις;





Εγώ  κάνω την εκτύπωση  και  μετά  περνώ το χαρτί με ένα σπρέι βερνίκι διάφανο.

Μετά  κολλώ και ένα αυτοκόλλητο  διάφανο   για μεγαλύτερη προστασία .

Βάζω  κόλλα σπρέι  στην πρόσοψη και κολλώ την εκτύπωση και έτοιμος.

*Αυτό που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι να εκτυπώσω έγχρωμα με το Front Panel Designer*

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εγώ  κάνω την εκτύπωση  και  μετά  περνώ το χαρτί με ένα σπρέι βερνίκι διάφανο.
> 
> Μετά  κολλώ και ένα αυτοκόλλητο  διάφανο   για μεγαλύτερη προστασία .
> 
> Βάζω  κόλλα σπρέι  στην πρόσοψη και κολλώ την εκτύπωση και έτοιμος.
> 
> *Αυτό που δεν έχω καταφέρει είναι να εκτυπώσω έγχρωμα με το Front Panel Designer*



το βερνίκι δλδ κοκαλώνει την επιφάνεια jimnaf;

----------


## jimnaf

http://www.e-garden-shop.gr/sgrompia-f10-kitrino/

----------


## jimnaf

> το βερνίκι δλδ κοκαλώνει την επιφάνεια jimnaf;



προστατεύει το χαρτί

----------


## manolena

Εγώ ακολουθώ το εξής σύστημα:

Εκτύπωση της πρόσοψης (φτιαγμένη σε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα, MSPowerPoint, Gimp κτλ) σε διαφάνεια για έγχρωμο laser εκτυπωτή
http://www.plaisio.gr/ektiposi/xarti...0S-KF00142.htm

Πάνω σε βαρύ χαρτί λευκό (σαν κι αυτά που τυπώνονται κάρτες, προσκλητήρια), τοποθετείται η διαφάνεια και όλο το σύνολο
μπαίνει σε laminator (πλαστικοποιητή) όσες φορές αντέχει (και δύο καλές είναι)
Κοπή ανοιγμάτων με κοπίδι μοντελιστή πάνω σε λαστιχένιο υπόστρωμα κοπήςΚόλλα σε σπρέυ πάνω στο μέταλλο ή ABS που θα κολληθεί  αλλά και στην πλαστική πρόσοψη (βενζινόκολλα συνήθως)EDIT: Ανάμεσα σε δυο πλάκες απο ράφια MDF μπαίνει η πλαστικοποιημένη πρόσοψη με την επιφάνεια που θα κολληθεί
και όλο μαζί κάτω απο ένα πόδι της κρεββατοκάμαρας.

Έτοιμο σε καμμιά ώρα...

----------


## elektronio

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66450 *+* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66451* 
> *
> ...με προσοχή, και γίνεται τέλειος κύκλος.



Αν πρώτα κολλήσεις την μακέτα στην τρυπημένη πρόσοψη τότε είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να ξεφύγει το κοπίδι, γιατί η πρόσοψη δουλεύει σαν οδηγός στο κοπίδι.

----------


## manolena

Ακόμα καλύτερα. Μια χαρά κι έτσι.

----------


## liat

> Πάνω σε βαρύ χαρτί λευκό (σαν κι αυτά που τυπώνονται κάρτες, προσκλητήρια), τοποθετείται η διαφάνεια και όλο το σύνολο
> μπαίνει σε laminator (πλαστικοποιητή) όσες φορές αντέχει (και δύο καλές είναι)



Δηλαδή η διαφάνεια κολλάει πάνω στο χαρτί αν περαστεί σε πλαστικοποιητή;
Το εσωτερικό μέρος των φύλλων πλαστικοποίησης είναι περασμένο με κάποια επίστρωση ματ που γίνεται κόλλα όταν μεταφέρεται η θερμότητα πάνω τους.
Με τη διαφάνεια πως λειτουργεί;

----------


## lepouras

Γιάννη εφόσον εκτυπώνεις πάνω σε χαρτί μπορείς κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί για να μην βάζεις μετά διπλής όψης από πίσω. εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ για να εκτυπώνω τα ταμπελάκια στις ασφάλειες στους πίνακες.

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη εφόσον εκτυπώνεις πάνω σε χαρτί μπορείς κάλλιστα *να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί* για να μην βάζεις μετά διπλής όψης από πίσω. εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ για να εκτυπώνω τα ταμπελάκια στις ασφάλειες στους πίνακες.



Σωστά Γιάννη.
Μπορεί να εκτυπωθεί σε αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα, να μπει το δεύτερο φύλλο από πίσω και όλο μαζί να πλαστικοποιηθεί. Η συνέχεια όπως περιγράφτηκε πριν.

Edit
Για να γίνει πιο κατανοητή η πρόταση του Γιάννη, ετοίμασα μερικές φωτογραφίες με τα στάδια της διαδικασίας.

1. Εκτυπώνουμε την μάσκα που θέλουμε σε αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα του εμπορίου και την κόβουμε μερικά χιλιοστά μεγαλύτερη.
(Εγώ αγόρασα από το Πλαίσιο μέγεθος Α4. Δηλαδή όλη η σελίδα είναι ένα αυτοκόλλητο).

2. Επίσης κόβουμε ακόμα ένα απλό χαρτί, ίδιου ή λίγο μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους από αυτό της εκτύπωσης.

3. Έχουμε και ένα φύλλο πλαστικοποίησης ανάλογου μεγέθους.




4. Τοποθετούμε το εκτυπωμένο αυτοκόλλητο και το απλό χαρτί το ένα πάνω στο άλλο (εννοείται ότι το εκτυπωμένο θα είναι από πάνω).
Όλο αυτό το εισάγουμε ανάμεσα στα φύλλα πλαστικοποίησης.



5. Το περνάμε από τον πλαστικοποιητή (μια φορά είναι αρκετή).



6. Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται στην επόμενη εικόνα.
Κόβουμε με ένα κοπίδι ακριβώς στα όρια που θέλουμε (όχι αυτά που αφήσαμε λίγο μεγαλύτερα, αλλά εκεί που ορίζει η μάσκα).

----------


## liat

7. Βλέπουμε ότι το αυτοκόλλητο πλέον μπορεί να απομακρυνθεί από την υπόλοιπη πλαστικοποίηση, αφήνοντας μόνο το ένα από τα δύο φύλλα που αποτελούν το φύλλο πλαστικοποίησης και έχει πλέον ενσωματωθεί με την ετικέτα.







Τώρα, μπορούμε να απομακρύνουμε το προστατευτικό της ετικέτας, αφήνοντας ελεύθερη την κολλώδη επιφάνεια.

----------

Lord Vek (02-09-16)

----------

